# Spanish teacher - English teacher for primary education



## Cantiuka

Good afternoon,
I would like to know who to say the following jobs in Korean because I would like to do my Curriculum Vitae:
- Spanish as a Second Language teacher.
- English as a Second Language teacher for Primary Education.
- Primary Education teacher → I mean, as a class teacher.

Thank you so much.
PS: I think I should start any Korean lessons a soon as possible, right?


----------



## Superhero1

Hello Cantiuka

서어서문학과(spanish) : 서울대학교(spanish.snu.ac.kr) 고려대학교(www.koreaspanish.com)
스페인중남미학(Spanish and Latin America) : 전북대학교http://spanish.jbnu.ac.kr/, 배제대학교(now.pcu.ac.kr) , 선문대학교(spanish.sunmoon.ac.kr : mission school)
스페인어과(Spanish) : 한국외국어대학교(www.hufspain.com), 경희대학교(spanish.khu.ac.kr), 단국대학교(hompy.dankook.ac.kr/spanish/), 대구가톨릭대학교(dept.cu.ac.kr/user/spanish/ : mission school), 부산외국어대학교(home.pufs.ac.kr), 조선대학교(www.chosun.ac.kr/~spain)
스페인어통번역학과(simultaneous translation) : 한국외국어대학교(www.hispanocorea.com)

* Note that Seoul national university and the korea university are prestigious universities in Korea.
Hankuk university of foreign studies(한국외국어대학교) is famous for teaching foreign languages.

As long as I know, to be an English teacher as a second language needs ‘TESOL’ degree, and teacher as a foreign language needs ‘TEFL’ degree. If you get such degrees anywhere you live, in my opinion, that will be acceptable.


primary education teacher is 초등학교 교사 and you should go to 교육대학교. (서울교육대학교 : www.snue.ac.kr, 경인교육대학교 : www.ginue.ac.kr, 부산교육대학교: www.bnue.ac.kr, 대구교육대학교: www.dnue.ac.kr, 광주교육대학교 : www.gnue.ac.kr, 공주교육대학교 : www.gjue.ac.kr, 전주교육대학교 : www.jnue.ac.kr, 청주교육대학교: www.cje.ac.kr, 진주교육대학교 : www.cue.ac.kr, 춘천교육대학교: home.cnue.ac.kr


----------



## Superhero1

to answer your question, 

spanish teacher  : 스페인어 교사(who works in public or private schools for middle & high school students) or 스페인어 강사(who works in private institutes or universties)
english teacher for primary education ; 초등학교 영어 교사 (works in primary schools)  or 초등학생 대상 영어 강사[초등 영어 강사] (works in private institutes)
primary education teacher  : 초등학교 교사(초등교사)


----------



## Cantiuka

Thank you so much. It helped me a lot


----------

